# Who is your favourite violinist?



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I haven’t seen such a thread before if I searched correctly except the poll that was done a while ago, but I’m interested in personal preference of TC members. That’s why I didn’t make this a poll. You can guess by my profile picture who mine is: Jasha Heifetz. Not just because of his wonderful tone and fast vibrato, but mainly for his interpretations. His recordings of the violin concertos are fast, and I find more often than not recordings are too slow (Perlman/Guilini in the Brahms and Beethoven violin concertos). 3 essential recordings that everyone needs to hear are his recordings of Vitali’s Chaconne, Mendelssohn’s violin concerto and Sibelius’ violin concerto. I have 3 questions for everyone:
1. Who is your favourite violinist?
2. Why is he/she your favourite violinist?
3. What are his/her 3 absolutely essential recordings that everyone should hear?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Hard to boil it down to one, but the following are contenders:

David Oistrakh (Sibelius VC)
Kyung Wha Chung (Mendelssohn VC, Bruch 1, Tchaikovsky)

Of the newer generation Hilary Hahn and Renaud Capuçon deserve mention.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorite is Viktoria Mullova (modern and period violin). My best memory is her Mozart HIP recording with cadenzas written by Ottavio Dantone.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Irvine Arditti, monster player, ensemble leader and advocate of new music. 
Terrain by Brian Ferneyhough


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

If I had to narrow it down to only one, it would be Nathan Milstein.
Reasons: clarity and precision; relatively narrow and controlled vibrato (the way I like it); beautiful singing tone; he seems to have gotten better and better as he grew older (until an injury ended his playing)
Recommended recordings: the Bach Sonatas and Partitas (1975 recording)
Mendelssohn concerto with Bruno Walter and the NYP (1945 I think)
Beethoven concerto with William Steinberg and the Pittsburgh Symphony (1955)


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

It'll be pretty hard to select only one violinist. But if I had to, I'd say *Hilary Hahn*. 

Why? Her technical and musical skills are amazing. 
Absolutely essential recordings?

Schönberg - Violin Concerto
Elgar - Violin Concerto (though Gil Shaham is certainly second by only a hair) 
Bernstein - Serenade
But in any discussion of favorite violinists, I can't leave without mentioning Isabelle Faust's recording of Berg's Violin Concerto. On the basis of that recording alone, I'd have to place her near the top, but her other recordings are also fantastic.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

EvaBaron said:


> 1. Who is your favourite violinist?


Probably Heifetz, but I love Oistrakh, with Francescatti and Milstein great favorites as well...


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Arthur Grumiaux for me. Why? His masterful classicism in its tastefulness, elegance, purity. Always noble and beautiful. A kindred spirit with my favourite cellist, Pierre Fournier, who has similar qualities, I think. 

Three recordings:

















And of course









The Grumiaux Trio (and friends) recording of Mozart's string quintets are my go-to also.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Staying away from the good old warhorses I present you two :
James Ehnes/ Renaud Capuçon 
In that order,
Ehnes repertoire is very wide a must hear are the Beethoven Violin sonatas and solo: Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27 . Concerto: Beethoven, het lift it up to a new level. 
Capucon made no mistakes whatsoever, pic one and hear for your self . Brahms with his brother , mout watering.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Gallus said:


> Arthur Grumiaux for me. Why? His masterful classicism in its tastefulness, elegance, purity. Always noble and beautiful. A kindred spirit with my favourite cellist, Pierre Fournier, who has similar qualities, I think.
> 
> Three recordings:
> View attachment 171706
> ...


I like Grumiaux’s Mozart more than Heifetz’s Mozart, it’s brilliant. His Mozart violin concertos and sinfonia concertante are also really good and essential IMO


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There are just too many violinists for me to have a favourite, really. But Grumiaux was special (whether in Bach, Mozart, Brahms or Stravinsky). Of today's violinists I would think of Isabelle Faust and Patricia Kopatchinskaja, and also Viktoria Mullova. As you can see it is not a particular playing style that I would go for but that something extra that transcends all those matters of interpretive style.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

i do not think i can have a favourite violinist who can play the repertoire i like from the early days to the contemporary repertoire; i think there are violinists who excel in the repertoire of a specific era or only of a specific composer; isabelle faust is able to give convincing performances of old and new repertoire, so i like her a lot;


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Great to see Arthur Grumiaux riding high in the polls here. He gets my vote too for the aristocratic purity of his tone and attack. All the recommendations from other posters above are gems indeed, but I also love the effect of his approach to the big warhorses as reflected in a couple of my choices below:

*Beethoven: *Violin Concerto with the New Philharmonia conducted by Alceo Galliera - not the one with the Concertgebouw conducted by Colin Davis which has better orchestral playing but lacks the last degree of gentleness and repose in the slow movement, where they're so important;
*Brahms: *Violin Concerto, conducted by Eduard van Beinum - not the one conducted by Colin Davis (bit of a theme here, it would seem) whose direction is a shade untidy in places;
and lastly, out of left field,
*Mozart, Brahms and Grieg: *violin sonatas on Eloquence accompanied by...Arthur Grumiaux, who was a very fine pianist too and was double-tracked for this recording - performances a tad metronomic in places (not surprisingly) but had to get on to my list!


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

In general I dislike music featuring solo violin, especially concertos and as the few works I do like have been performed most sympathetically by Josef Suk, he has to get the nod. Eg. Suk's (grandfather) Fantasy for violin and orchestra, Dvorak's op.11 Romance, Poulenc's and Franck's violin sonatas.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Who's the GOAT 
Hard to rule on Paganini because no one has ever heard him.
Ysaye,has wax cylinder recordings on YT but there to degraded to say he was better than Heifetz.

I feel Heifetz was better than Menuhin ,so I guess Jascha Heifetz is the greatest of all time and either Ysaye or Paganini being 2 or three or maybe 1 who knows.

Who is the best living violinist?I find Perlman a little dry,Hilary Hahn is good but her tempo's are slow.Vengerov also good,maybe the best alive.Joshua Bell very good technically not sure about the musicianship.It's so hard to say because you don't hear musicianship like you used too,there all a bit dry really although maybe not Hahn.Hard to say really.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ There writes someone who may not have spent time with Faust or Mullova or Kopatchinskaja ... or, indeed, Grumiaux. I agree with the shortfalls identified for the violinists named but wonder why none of those who please me most are named.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ There writes someone who may not have spent time with Faust or Mullova or Kopatchinskaja ... or, indeed, Grumiaux. I agree with the shortfalls identified for the violinists named but wonder why none of those who please me most are named.


You got me dead to rites!

I don't know those 

I'm not the greatest at listening to lots of different stuff.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

*Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Lisa Batiashvili* - both are extremely capable in both 'traditional' classical fare and newer more challenging works.
*Tasmin Little* - for her dedication to play, promote and record British music.
*Josef Suk* - from the older school of violinists, played with an ease and surety especially in Czech/Central European repertoire.

For the reasons stated those are currently my 'favourite' violinists - as to who is the best violinist that is a completely different question to which I have no answer.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Modern instrument: Wolfgang Schneiderhan, noble and aristocratic, what Fournier was for the cello Schneiderhan was for the violin.

Edit: Favorite recordings by Schneiderhan all on DG:

Bach: Violin concertos with Rudolf Baumgartner
Beethoven: Violin concerto with Paul van Kempen
Mendelssohn. Violin concerto with Ferenc Fricsay

Period instrument: Rather many contenders, difficult to choose one.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe not for best in the world ,some also mentions I had mentioned before.
Rachel Barton Pine (associated with Chicago Symphony but also does solo work)

Arnold Steinhardt of Guarneri SQ fame also does a little solo work (seen the Guarneri several times)

Also Guarneri quartet second violinist John Dalley ,although not great name in any solo career a distinguished violin bow maker.A great maker of the highest quality violin bows.

And another also mention,speaking of the Guarneri brings to mind the great Curtis professor and solo violinist Efrem Zimbalist.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Misha Elman in Handel Sonatas - exquisite tone and feeling.


----------



## MusicInTheAir (Apr 21, 2007)

EvaBaron said:


> I haven’t seen such a thread before if I searched correctly except the poll that was done a while ago, but I’m interested in personal preference of TC members. That’s why I didn’t make this a poll. You can guess by my profile picture who mine is: Jasha Heifetz. Not just because of his wonderful tone and fast vibrato, but mainly for his interpretations. His recordings of the violin concertos are fast, and I find more often than not recordings are too slow (Perlman/Guilini in the Brahms and Beethoven violin concertos). 3 essential recordings that everyone needs to hear are his recordings of Vitali’s Chaconne, Mendelssohn’s violin concerto and Sibelius’ violin concerto. I have 3 questions for everyone:
> 1. Who is your favourite violinist?
> 2. Why is he/she your favourite violinist?
> 3. What are his/her 3 absolutely essential recordings that everyone should hear?


For me it's a toss up between Arthur Gruimiaux and Henryk Szeryng. What I love about them is their clean tone, and the subtle, genuine warmth of their interpretations.

Three favorite recordings:

Grumiaux: The Bach Solo Violin Partitas and Sonatas; Beethoven Violin Concerto (conducted by Galliera); Beethoven: Violin & Piano Sonatas (with Clara Haskil)
Szeryng: The Bach Solo Violin Partitas and Sonatas; Kreisler Favorites; Saint-Saens; Violin Concerto #3


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

When Grumiaux and Haskil toured with those Beethoven sonatas they would swap instruments for the occasional slow movement.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Itzhak Perlman. Not only does he know his instrument, he's down to earth. He's not above referring to his multimillion dollar Stradivarius as a "fiddle."


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

progmatist said:


> Itzhak Perlman. Not only does he know his instrument, he's down to earth. He's not above referring to his multimillion dollar Stradivarius as a "fiddle."


He has a Guarneri Del Gesu and a Bergonzi from 1740 previously owned by Fritz Kreisler and his Stradivarius was owned my Yehudi himself.

A lot of friggin' fiddles LOL


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I would have to answer honestly - Hilary Hahn. I'm not going to argue that she is the objective best and certainly not the most historically significant. She is my personal favourite. Seeing her perform has been one of the highlights of my concert-going life.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

David Oistrakh, for the warmth of his playing and his ability to sustain long, long melodic lines. 
Ginette Neveu deserves consideration, too. Her untimely death limited her recordings to a precious few.
Oh yes, and Stephane Grapelli, who made the violin sing and dance.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Animal the Drummer said:


> When Grumiaux and Haskil toured with those Beethoven sonatas they would swap instruments for the occasional slow movement.


There is an interesting recording, Grumiaux playing the violin and dubbing himself on the piano:

Arthur Grumiaux, Mozart, Brahms – Grumiaux Musiziert Mit Grumiaux (Vinyl) - Discogs


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't have one. Am I supposed to? There are so many talented violinists, past and present, how am I supposed to choose a favourite? I never ever look for a particular violinist in any performance. If I looked at my favourite recordings with violin soloists in my collection, I see the following names: Ann-Sophie Mutter, Hilary Hanh, Itzhak Perlman, Janine Jansen, Joshua Bell, Mathan Milstein, Maxim Vengerov, and there are more.


----------



## Rico (6 mo ago)

Hello Classical Fan

My favorite Violinist is probably one you've never heard about or know. He's Jeno Hubay he's on Wikipedia look him up. I'm a Gypsy Music lover, Jeno Hubay changed his name just to sound more Hungarian. Is that dedication or what? But to pick the best Violinist would be impossible to do because there are soo... many good ones. Just thought you might want to know. Bye Have A Good One.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rico said:


> Hello Classical Fan
> 
> My favourite Violinist is probably one you've never heard about or know. He's Jeno Hubay he's on Wikipedia look him up. I'm a Gypsy Music lover, Jeno Hubay changed his name just to sound more Hungarian. Is that dedication or what? But to pick the best Violinist would be impossible to do because there are soo... many good ones. Just thought you might want to know. Bye Have A Good One.


I am always getting curios with this sort of answers. I shall listen to Jeno


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

premont said:


> There is an interesting recording, Grumiaux playing the violin and dubbing himself on the piano:
> 
> Arthur Grumiaux, Mozart, Brahms – Grumiaux Musiziert Mit Grumiaux (Vinyl) - Discogs


I have the CD! The performances are a bit metronomic (they'd have to be, really) but still remarkable. I'll probably never be able to play the piano well enough to accompany that Brahms sonata, so this recording makes me very envious!


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

EvaBaron said:


> I haven’t seen such a thread before if I searched correctly except the poll that was done a while ago, but I’m interested in personal preference of TC members. That’s why I didn’t make this a poll. You can guess by my profile picture who mine is: Jasha Heifetz. Not just because of his wonderful tone and fast vibrato, but mainly for his interpretations. His recordings of the violin concertos are fast, and I find more often than not recordings are too slow (Perlman/Guilini in the Brahms and Beethoven violin concertos). 3 essential recordings that everyone needs to hear are his recordings of Vitali’s Chaconne, Mendelssohn’s violin concerto and Sibelius’ violin concerto. I have 3 questions for everyone:
> 1. Who is your favourite violinist?
> 2. Why is he/she your favourite violinist?
> 3. What are his/her 3 absolutely essential recordings that everyone should hear?


1. Fritz Kreisler
2. He was not the king of the violinists but the emperor. His playing and tone has not been surpassed and... he composed! Perhaps the last great violinist who wrote new standard repertoire for the violin.
3. Everything

Other favorites are Mischa Elman, Zino Francescatti and Arthur Grumiaux. Recently I thought: all of Szerying's recordings are very good.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst (5 mo ago)

This is of course largely a matter of personal taste. For me, I would like to mention the following:

Itzhak Perlman, and not just for his "Schindler's list" performance; I really like his rendition of Bruch's violin concerto with Bernard Haitink in 1984;
David Oistrakh, for example his recording of the Brahms violin concerto with Otto Klemperer in 1961;
Leonidas Kavakos; his 1990 recording of the Sibelius violin concerto with Osmo Vänskä really impressed me;
Henryk Szerying; his 1973 recording of Beethoven's violin concerto with Bernard Haitink was one of the very first classical albums I heard;
Last but not least: Alina Ibragimova. Wonderful talent. I've switched my Bach violin partitas & sonatas from Lubotsky to Ibragimova, and haven't regretted it a single second.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

My favourite by a long chalk is Isabelle Faust.

I generally very much enjoy Viktoria Mullova, Christian Tetzlaff, Alina Ibragimova, and Itzhak Perlman.

For someone, "New on the block", from whom I'm waiting to hear more, Johan Dalene.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess if I had to choose it would be Heifetz. Although I dont like the way he plays a lot of stuff. I like his Mozart's fourth vc, the Bruch vc, the Wieniawski works and especially Saint-Seams' introduction and rondo capriccioso. 
I just watched the biographical movie : " Jascha Heifetz Gods Fiddler." What a life. When he first debued in the U.S. at age 17, he was an instant sensation. He subsequently got involved with living the high life and slacked off practicing until this music critic Henderson gave him a bad review, which he never had before in his life. Instead of getting mad he changed and credits Henderson with his success as a violinist. That's something you don't see much of these days!
As far as living violinists,


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

.... *Lisa Batiashvili*


----------

